# Daiwa interline rod repair tips please



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

hey guys, I'm hoping someone on here can help me
about a year ago i bought an interline rod because of all the hassles i have with line getting caught around runners while the rod sits in the kayak rod holder.
soon after i used it in some fresh water with tiny bit of pond scum casting lures for bass, the line got stuck in the tip.
i called mo tackle who didn't want to know about it. (spent so much money with them its not funny)
they said call diawa, Daiwa said call mo tackle.
eventually i sent it back to diawa and they said yeah we can get the blockage out with an air gun but it may split the tip.

i got the repaired tip back but didn't have time to use it, as i started a new job and never got time for fishing (and also couldn't find my $17.95 feeder wire)
so it sat in my garage for a few months until i recently took it out for a cast for squid and second cast, and the lines stuck fast.
came home washed it out and noticed water coming out both sides of a split tip.

called and emailed Daiwa, no reply, or the head bloke was away
called again and the rep said "i use interline rods all the time for years, never heard of it happening to me, never heard of it happening to anyone else"

ill put you through to Pete in the repairs section. Pete says yeah Ive seen that quite a bit, asks me what line reel and leader i use, recommends using a different (diawa) Braid.
its not a warranty thing and caused by a wind knot, and yeah Ive seen it a bit.
unfortunately a new tip is $200 (i bought the rod for 350).
so Ive bought a new tip. but not happy, its just going to happen again.

i asked if i can chop the tip off and move it down an inch, he said its a possibility, best see a rod repairer and he gave me a few names.

anyone else taken the tip off an interline and moved it down the rod a little bit?

Kinda Bummed, really, i bought a $350 rod and line going through it breaks it?

so anyone know of a good braided line that wont wind know as much?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nowhere near good enough from Daiwa. Keep hassling them until they replace it. If they try to blow you off ask to speak to someone higher up. I'm pretty surprised to hear this as I've generally heard pretty good things from daiwa. Hopefully they want that good reputation maintained. You have the right under Australian consumer law to a product that performs as it should.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i know, i had awesome customer service from Shimano in the past, they've even send me free screws when Ive pulled apart a reel and lost a screw.
i would stick with Shimano if only they made a waterproof kayak friendly reel.
also Daiwas instructions and schematics in Japanese can be frustrating.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey mate,

As stated, product must be fit for purpose, hassle daiwa again&#8230;. you deserve better.

IF you are finding pond scum/sludge build up and issue due to the small orifice you could try a soaking in hydrogen peroxide solution. The oxidising effect will work away the scum and have it fizz off, just rinse off with fresh water after a decent immersion. I use it all the time at work to remove bio-sludge build up and is the only thing that works for us&#8230;.

NOTE- Check the materials your rod is built out of etc to ensure no issues


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Still sounds like a fit for purpose issue.

Being told its not a warranty issue, but rather a wind knot issue is a bit of a cop out if the tip is still split.

Explore your options under the Australian Consumer Law. Consult Fair Trading NSW if necessary.

If you shorten the rod, that's your warranty gone though.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd call them up and if still no good I'd tell them you'll put up a post on akff and KFDU and ask the 20,000 plus members what they think of the service daiwa have given you.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah id like to do that, however Ive already paid for the rod half. taking it bass fishing this weekend, hope the same doesn't happen to it.
maybe someone could share this with someone at Daiwa


----------

